# The Show



## robert flynt (Sep 23, 2015)

The ICCE show was an average show for me. Sold 6 knives and Terry Summers VP of sales wanted another one of my knives for his collection, so I traded a knife for all the various knife steel displayed on his table, over 60#, plus a billet of ladder damascus. Will probably sale or trade some of this steel for steel I use or something I need. The parking situation and access to the show was lousy in Kansas City and there was lot of one way streets, half of those were blocked off or partially blocked due to construction, plus they had a KCC game Friday night. The drivers in that city are rude and will not let you move over if your in the wrong lane for nothing, it's as though they have mule blinders on. I will not go back until the show is move to a location with easier access. The Marriot employee directing traffic at the front entrance asked me, when I pulled up to unload, if I had a room there. I told him no they were booked solid, when I tried to get a room there, but our organization had booked space for a show there and I didn't have but one trip worth to unload and my wife would move the truck as soon as I got out. This didn't matter, and he told me to go around back to the unloading docks. The lady in back looked at what me kinda funny and asked if what I had with me was all there was. Tried to use the freight elevator but it wouldn't work and after an hour I went back around to the front with the intention of punching the fat slobs lights out. Lucky for both of us he didn't see me to say any thing else. Because of his conduct I will never stay at a Marriott hotel again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2015)

What a bummer Robert. I can't stand rudeness. I always felt like Gus knew how to deal with it better than anyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear you ran into some rude people. I used to see that often when I went to major coin shows. Glad you picked up a bunch of steel though!


----------



## Strider (Sep 24, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> The parking situation and access to the show was lousy in Kansas City and there was lot of one way streets, half of those were blocked off or partially blocked due to construction. The drivers in that city are rude and will not let you move over if your in the wrong lane for nothing, it's as though they have mule blinders on.


Ah, so, if you ever visit Tom or me, you will get a hang of how things work here. Add a lot of rain and some more one wayers...and add tons of hills. Did I mention rain? :D But, at least you would get a room and a hand to carry stuff.
I hope all went well in the end! Post photos, will ya? :D


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't take the first picture but every now and then a show goer would come by and ask if they could tale pictures. Saw a number of people from other countries that had come a long ways to sell their knives or buy for their collection. Sold two knives to a pervayor who had a jewelry business and yesterday a very unusual silver necklace, that had a pendant inlaid with a fresh water pearl, arrived for my wife. This was a nice surprise and Donna loved it. We also get a lot of rain in the winter and spring but the land along the our coast is pretty flat. You have to go inland a ways before it gets hilly.


----------

